
Anatomy of a Haskell-Based Application, Revisited - milesf
https://tech-blog.capital-match.com/posts/3-anatomy-of-haskell-web-app.html
======
milesf
Love this bit: "...we are happy that we chose Haskell, a wonderful language
that enables large refactoring with ease, perhaps even turning what could be
unthinkable architectural changes in other languages into pure tedium."

